# Favorite String Trios



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

What are your favorite string trios, and what advantages do you think a string trio has over a string quartet? Obviously, a string quartet gives the composer a wider breadth of scope to work with, but a string trio puts even more emphasis on the individuality of the instruments (and SQs are already quite individual to begin with) and can create very satisfying counterpoint and unique three part textures. I think its a slightly underutilized instrumentation. 

Some ones I really like (which is also an exhaustive list of all the ones I've listened to given the rarity of the form): 

Hindemith String Trios No.1 & No. 2 
Beethoven String Trio in C Minor Op. 9 No. 3
Webern Op. 20 
Mozart Divertimento in Eb K. 563
Kaija Saariaho - Cloud Trio
Villa Lobos - String Trio


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Dohnanyi's Serenade for String Trio op. 10 is a fave of mine.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

The Finnissy






The Sciarrino






The Schoenberg






The Scelsi






The Stockhausen


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

The Dusapin






The Walter Zimmermann






The Harvey






The Mozart


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

This is absolutely lovely!


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

Mozart, only Mozart.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Ferneyhough


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

The Mozart K 563. That's it.

Now, piano trios is _a different_ story


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Mozart: Divertimento for string trio
Lajtha: String Trio No. 3 Transylvanian Nights (an utterly gorgeous and unfairly less-known piece)
Cras (absolutely lovely)
Taneyev: String Trio in E-flat major
Schmitt
Melartin
Moeran
Castelnuovo-Tedesco
Vermeulen
Villa-Lobos


----------

